# MGLS: Now with pronunciation!



## Lucas Garron (Jun 16, 2010)

MGLS is three years old. 

Since then, it's been a rather successful method - the fastest official full alternative to CFOP, and unofficially probably only beaten by BigGreen.

Jokes about wizards aside,

I hereby declare the official pronunciation of "MGLS" to be "muggles".​
Much shorter, and everyone's already tempted to do that. 
And I have Macky's approval.

I'm also thinking about "class" for "CLS" and "else" for "ELS." Any opinions?


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 16, 2010)

HAHA funny. I like it.


----------



## shelley (Jun 16, 2010)

That's all well and good, but we really need an alternate pronunciation of "COLL". Pronouncing the letters gets awkward as all the vowels in "see oh ell" get mushed together when you try to say it fast. Can we just say "koll"?


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm sure you won't mind me saying em gee ell ess still.

Sorry, "muggles" just sounds too silly for me ^_^


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 16, 2010)

I've already been saying ELS as "else" and COLL as "cole". 

MUGGLES ftw


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 16, 2010)

I am learning this now.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 16, 2010)

shelley said:


> That's all well and good, but we really need an alternate pronunciation of "COLL". Pronouncing the letters gets awkward all the vowels in "see oh ell" get mushed together when you try to say it fast. Can we just say "koll"?



I thought "koll" was standard already?



Kirjava said:


> I'm sure you won't mind me saying em gee ell ess still.


I think we don't have enough funds for a MGLS-police. So you can probably get away with it.


----------



## Sakarie (Jun 16, 2010)

I like the idea, but I'm afraid it sounds way too silly to say that in swedish. I won't dare, that's for sure. 

Well, there is no swede (as far as I know) that uses MGLS, so I guess it won't be a problem.


----------



## LewisJ (Jun 16, 2010)

Personally I think Miggles is more phonetic, but it's hard to argue phonetics in a word with no vowels. Plus it might be awkward to tell people I use the Muggles method to solve the cube (whenever I get around to learning MGLS ofc).


----------



## riffz (Jun 17, 2010)

I think I'll stick to em gee ell ess.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 17, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > That's all well and good, but we really need an alternate pronunciation of "COLL". Pronouncing the letters gets awkward all the vowels in "see oh ell" get mushed together when you try to say it fast. Can we just say "koll"?
> ...



It has been standard here for a long time, although our "koll" != your "koll".


----------



## Owen (Jun 17, 2010)

F2L is pronounced "fiddle", OLL is pronounced "ole" and PLL is pronounced "pill 

At least thats what I use.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 17, 2010)

Owen said:


> F2L is pronounced "fiddle", OLL is pronounced "ole" and PLL is pronounced "pill
> 
> At least thats what I use.



Seafop pronunciations should remain the same, except for CFOP itself.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 17, 2010)

Lucas=Harry Potter


jk


----------



## Toad (Jun 17, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Lucas=Harry Potter
> 
> 
> jk



No.

Lucas uses muggles. Harry just uses Hermione.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 17, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas=Harry Potter
> ...



:-/

1) The spelling is MGLS. Always been, and will be.
2) How easily _could_ Hermione solve a cube?


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 17, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas=Harry Potter
> ...



Any ginger cubers out there for Ron?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 17, 2010)

harry potter ftw

Edit: ninja'd.


----------



## Toad (Jun 17, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



I don't care but she's hot. 

EDIT:
Maarten seems to disagree...
21:15:15 Maarten: SHE'S A ****IN GEEKY WIZARD WITH PARENTS WHO ARE MGLS
21:15:32 Toad: YES BUT SHE'S BEAUTIFUL


----------



## blade740 (Jun 18, 2010)

I've always pronounced it "EM-JELLIS" in my head.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 18, 2010)

MaJeLSe is how I've said it 
I always say OLL (rhymes with troll) and KOLL. And PuLL. (I put emphasise on the capital letters, and basically pass by the others.

Miggle makes more sense to me too.


----------



## Faz (Jun 18, 2010)

You don't say oll, pull, and koll.


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 18, 2010)

I say COLL like this: Koe ell ell.

Don't ask why.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 18, 2010)

OLL - Oh el el
PLL - Pee el el
MGLS - em gee el es
COLL - see oh el el
CFOP - see eff oh pee

if you havent caught on by now...


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jun 19, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> I say COLL like this: Koe ell ell.
> 
> Don't ask why.


I do too...


----------



## Joker (Jun 19, 2010)

I say
OLL - Oh el el
PLL - Pee el el
MGLS - em gee el es
COLL - see oh el el
ELL - ee el el 
CFOP - see fawp (C-FOP) 
Haha so everything by its letters, cept CFOP


----------



## Dene (Jun 20, 2010)

COLL is the only abreviation I have bothered to create a "word" for (koll). I see no need to do it for anything else.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 20, 2010)

blade740 said:


> I've always pronounced it "EM-JELLIS" in my head.



that kinda sounds like "Am Jealous"


----------



## Jebediah54 (Jun 20, 2010)

Joker said:


> I say
> OLL - Oh el el
> PLL - Pee el el
> MGLS - em gee el es
> ...



That's how I say it.

IMO, CFOP is the only one that can be put into a pronunciation since "see fop" doesn't even sound like another word to get it confuse with (that I can think of right off the top of my head).


----------

